# My Newest Toy



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

It's a 1979 Case. I got it with a snowblower, tire chains & a mower. I'll be using the blower soon it looks like!!! Grrr. It runs fine but needs some TLC.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That ole girl should chug the snow..good fine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a pretty cool tractor! I hope you don't get a lot of use out of the snow blower until next winter! I still have my blower attached to the tractor..... just in case!


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Real Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm going to re-do most of it so I'll be looking for parts & decals after I clean up the paint. I'll also post photos as I go.


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

trucker101 said:


> It's a 1958 Case. I got it with a snowblower, tire chains & a mower. I'll be using the blower soon it looks like!!! Grrr. It runs fine but needs some TLC.


Is that suposed to be a kind of harvester


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ironeye said:


> Is that suposed to be a kind of harvester


No, I'm thinking you're talking about what's hooked to the front of it? 
It is a snow thrower/blower.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

pogobill said:


> That's a pretty cool tractor! I hope you don't get a lot of use out of the snow blower until next winter! I still have my blower attached to the tractor..... just in case!


Yes, I'm leaving mine hooked up till at least June 1st. LOL


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

trucker101 said:


> No, I'm thinking you're talking about what's hooked to the front of it?
> It is a snow thrower/blower.


Oh it kinda looks like somekinda harvester, do you live in montana


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

no, Alberta.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

where are you located?


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Your lucky I have always wanted to go to alberta


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

I live in texas


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Where in Texas? It's a big place & I've been to most of it.


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

I wont give high details but we live in north zulch in the middle of NO WHERE


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ironeye said:


> I wont give high details but we live in north zulch in the middle of NO WHERE


I didn't want your address LOL. Yeah I've been up/down I-45 many times, I was a long distance truck driver for many years.


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow thats cool I love it in the country since you have been throu here you know that we dont do sqaure dancing or bull riding but we do listen to country music mostly country rock but alot of times we love to listen to heavy metal at least my family


----------



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

*Case 222*

My newest toy, no I didn't build it, I bought it like this. It uses the hydraulic drive to operate the dump bed, has 2 speed rear end.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Now, THAT'S Kool!!


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

To OP;


Had several case tractors 446-448's

Do yourself a favor and increase chain sprocket drive gear (little one) by 4 teeth. You will be amazed at how much better the blower performs!


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

ericher69 said:


> To OP;
> 
> 
> Had several case tractors 446-448's
> ...


Great, Thanks for the tip.


----------



## douber1 (Nov 5, 2010)

does the front end have a tendency to pickup when you are dumping


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

That's what I call a STRETCH of the imagination


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Its a neat little dealy


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

ericher69 said:


> To OP;
> 
> 
> Had several case tractors 446-448's
> ...


You have no idea how hard I looked to find this post of yours lol. We just got our 1st snow last night & I was out trying it today. It only throws the snow a few feet so I'll be doing that real soon. Is that "ALL" I should go up in size or is there more?


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

4 teeth is probably max before needing to modify the chain guard.

Both 446-448 tractors easily turned the blower with increased gearing rpm!

Tell you the truth that 48" blower with gearing increase threw wet slushy snow much better than my Kubota b2920 does.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

ericher69 said:


> 4 teeth is probably max before needing to modify the chain guard.
> 
> Both 446-448 tractors easily turned the blower with increased gearing rpm!
> 
> Tell you the truth that 48" blower with gearing increase threw wet slushy snow much better than my Kubota b2920 does.


will i need a longer chain when I change the gear? I'll be going from 16 to 20 teeth.


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

trucker101 said:


> will i need a longer chain when I change the gear? I'll be going from 16 to 20 teeth.


Yes about 3 links.

All I did is buy removable links and add them to the chain.

http://r.ebay.com/EGlX6r (an example you will need to match your chain size)

Good time to check bearings and replace the chain if needed. 

Good luck


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

trucker101 said:


> Now, THAT'S Kool!!


I would like a trailer that did that, with power up.


----------

